# E-Sign My Cast!



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well, seens how I have no friends (well, none that treat me decently anyway) to sign my cast, I thought I would ask you all to do it through the internet! haha.


Heres a pic of it with a little art work added by craig and seth:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

PINK! - goes with your halter!! Get better Bobbie!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's to a speedy recovery...


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Bill!! Pink is my signature color!


JEN! What an awesome idea! Thanks hun!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

sorry I dont have a steady hand but here ya go.... good luck with everything


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

get well soon!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I hope your leg heals soon!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Get better soon!!! **hugs**


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Casts are no fun. Get well soon!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

omigosh... this was so hard... I couldnt figure out how to do it!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay I don't know how to do that...lol. But if someone wants to add me they can sign my name for me..lol Tiffanny aka FGR! 

Getter better soon Bobbie. Having an injury is no fun at all!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I got you Tiffany


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...but now I'm gone....


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

Get better soon Bobbie!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you Vida!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

wow! thanks you guys! I feel so special. lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The color is freaking amazing Bobbie! I LOVE IT! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

lol thanks!! I thought it was fitting.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Moi Aussi!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

Feel Better Soon =)


----------

